# Some of my soap...



## divaxtrema (Jul 18, 2008)

I figured I would post some of my soap pictures..
They are MP soaps...


Ok...forget it...I can't figure out how to add pics heres...
sorry to tease you.... :cry: 
Been trying for awhile now...I give up... :idea:


----------



## IanT (Jul 18, 2008)

nooo dont give up!!...download image shack, itll walk you through the process, nice and easy!


----------



## divaxtrema (Jul 18, 2008)

HI Ian...
Yep..you will have to walk me thru it....I am not computer dumb (I don't think) but I am having no luck.  
I have image shack but I don't have zip files...just jpeg.....
Thanks for your help...
I won't try until later though...I am off to the market...,


----------



## IanT (Jul 18, 2008)

download that:

http://www.imageshack.us/

I use the toolbar so its easy and right there when i need it.

After you click on the image shack thing on the toolbar, just click upload files, it will bring a window up in which you need to search for the particular file that you are trying to upload. After you find it , click on it and it will be transported on to image shacks servers. It gives you a sizing option before its transported should you want to resize the image. 

Then you cut and past the information that the image shack produces, there will be a series of links, I use the one that says "for forums" cut and paste it to my post and voile!!


----------



## divaxtrema (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks so much Ian....
Got it finally thanks to your help!   They are small but I haven't quite figure out how to make them bigger and still be in forum format 
but anyway....
...here is some of my soaps...they are MP and I deal huge with fake food candles and soap, the fish and frog in a bag soaps are good sellers.... (I will post some of my candles in another one)






Drizzed Donuts Soaps done in Creamy Goats Milk





Frog in a Bag Soap ---I also do fish in a bag ...





Strawberry Cheesecake Soap Slices done in Goats Milk Soap


----------



## Soapmomma (Jul 21, 2008)

Those doughnuts look yummy! I can't get the second pic to enlarge but those are just the cutest soapies, great job


----------



## IanT (Jul 21, 2008)

Great pics!!! 

To resize, there will be an option before you upload the photos that asks if you want to resize, and then to what resolution..


----------



## CupcakeKisses (Jul 21, 2008)

oh, I love the donuts! I used to do a MP cinnamon roll!  Going to try it with CP as soon as I get a better FO. 


great job!


----------



## divaxtrema (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks Ian and everyone...I will try to get a better size on the next pictures.....


----------



## divaxtrema (Jul 22, 2008)

There ya go....you can see the pictures now!!
CCk...I can't wait to see your cinnamon roll soaps!  Hurry and get them done!


----------



## Black soap n candle lady (Jul 22, 2008)

Beautiful yummy soaps!


----------



## digit (Jul 22, 2008)

Amazing!!    

Digit


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 22, 2008)

My teeth ache looking at those pics! Very beautiful!


----------



## CupcakeKisses (Jul 22, 2008)

divaxtrema said:
			
		

> There ya go....you can see the pictures now!!
> CCk...I can't wait to see your cinnamon roll soaps!  Hurry and get them done!



Im so hooked on CP, I dont think I am going back to MP. BUT I am going to attempt them CP. lol. we'll see what I come up with. lol


----------



## georgiastray (Jul 22, 2008)

The cheesecake soaps actually made me hungry, LOL. I love all your soaps - very creative!


----------



## mandolyn (Jul 23, 2008)

I LOVE the bags of frogs!!


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Jul 23, 2008)

AWESOME!!!  (and delicious.......)  Very, very creative.  I'll bet you get a lot of "they're too cute to USE, though!


----------



## chrissysue (Jul 23, 2008)

I love the frogs in the water bag! Is that liquid soap filling the bag?


----------



## divaxtrema (Jul 24, 2008)

> AWESOME!!! (and delicious.......) Very, very creative. I'll bet you get a lot of "they're too cute to USE, though!



I actually don't get alot of "too cute to use" on the soaps.  I let people know that the kids really enjoy washing their hands when it's fun...it encourages good hygene.  But I go get ALOT of "too cute to use" on my candles....

The "water part" in the Frog in a Bag is glycerine soap.


----------



## brian0523 (Aug 5, 2008)

How on earth do you do the cheesecake????


----------



## divaxtrema (Aug 6, 2008)

The Cheesecakes are pretty easy really.
I made the soap in a round dish and cut up "slices" of cheesecake.(I use a glass Pyrex)   I have a strawberry mold and I make them and then drizzle with pink soap, add the strawberry and Voila...Cheesecake!!


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 11, 2008)

divaxtrema said:
			
		

> Thanks so much Ian....
> Got it finally thanks to your help!   They are small but I haven't quite figure out how to make them bigger and still be in forum format
> but anyway....
> ...here is some of my soaps...they are MP and I deal huge with fake food candles and soap, the fish and frog in a bag soaps are good sellers.... (I will post some of my candles in another one)
> ...



Love the donuts and frogs...
I do fish in a bag, and then use clamshells for all sorts of other creatures, like lizards, spiders, centipedes and creepy crawlies of all sorts. 
Yours are great!


----------

